# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Knife Build

## crashdive123



----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Excellent video Crash, very helpful! Man that grinder moves metal quick!

----------


## crashdive123

Here is part 2 of the tutorial.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's part 3 of the tutorial that covers hollow grinding.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's part 4.

----------


## crashdive123

Part 5.

----------


## crashdive123

Part 6.

----------


## crashdive123

Whew!  Finished up the last four parts.





Apparently only one video per post is allowed.

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## crashdive123



----------


## crashdive123



----------


## mwp

Sir, Once again I am pleasently amazed by you talent in your craft. One day I hope to come by and look through what you have on hand and hopefully be able to purchase one or two. As I have 6 grandsons it would be nice to eventually have one for each. Thank you for sharing and God bless you and yours.   mwp

----------

